# Striped Marsh Frog eggs/tadpoles



## tracym666 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a pond outside which has become a haven for the striped marsh frog, they keep laying their eggs in the pond (which have goldfish in it), should I leave them in there which means they will ultimately get eaten by the goldfish or can I remove them and have them relocated as I hate the thought of having all the wonderful native frogs/tadpoles becoming a light snack for my goldfish. I there some place I can contact to give them the tadpoles? I am assuming they are the marsh frog eggs as they have a white foamy clump with eggs in it.

Thanks in advance for any responses.
Cheers
Tracy


----------



## Chris.j (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you like eating fish?


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes. your goldfish would be fine with being relocated in a aquarium inside your home.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 15, 2008)

Best to move the fish as others suggested and keep them in a separate aquarium until the tadpoles have morphed.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 15, 2008)

Why not separate the frogs from the fish with a piece of flywire (similar to those you get on the older windows) you can cut it to shape and they are black so are barely noticeable in the water.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 15, 2008)

Mind you, if you ever see long stings of hundreds of eggs quickly pull them out and throw them onto the lawn or path, they are Cane Toads. But then again, you might not get them as much in Brissy as we do up here...


----------



## tracym666 (Feb 15, 2008)

Can't move the fish as there are too many, (it's a big pond and the fish have been multiplying happily themselves) and I don't have a huge fish tank to put them in unfortunately. I like the idea of the flywire, might give that a go and see how that goes. Thanks.

Cheers
Tracy


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 15, 2008)

With the flywire, it gives you an opportunity to observe them through their stages naturally and with no outside interference. Good luck with it all. Just use a couple of rocks along the bottom or a sock or three filled with sand to keep then young taddys from swimming under the flywire. You needn't worry about cost either, just go to the dump or go to a second hand shop.


----------



## tfor2 (Feb 15, 2008)

My friend has a pond in his front yard with lots of goldfish, he also has striped marsh frogs...
By the hundreds.....he leaves the larva from the frogs alone and he has a very healthy frog habitat. I would say leave all there together. The marsh frogs will survive believe me.
And dont forget to put some kind of plant that are just below and on top of the water and the tadpoles will have somewhere to hide.


----------

